# Anyone from Indiana?



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

I would like to start a group or meet up if anyone lives in Indiana, especially near the Northern part. It would be nice to meet other people with this. I have coworkers with it but they don't want to talk about it usually, plus I say dont mix work with social life.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Sooooo far away from where I stay...wish we all could meet at one place.


----------

